
Show HN: JavaScript coding challenges on top of GitHub and circleci - engintekin
https://github.com/engintekin/javascript-coding-challenges-using-github-circleci
======
engintekin
I thought that I can make coding challenges using github & circleci. I find it
quite exciting, what are your thoughts about it? Should I continue improving
it or should I stop wasting my time on it?

